#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  What are the resources in Sri Lanka to support people with suicidal thoughts?

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 lockdowns and loneliness increased Suicidal Thoughts among people. At these kinds of times, it's necessary to have access to the resources that can able to give you the much-needed support. So, can you guys tell me what are the resources in Sri Lanka to support people with suicidal thoughts?

----------

